# TTG Shadowbox Gallery



## theturninggate

Lightroom 1.' was released on February 19, 2''7, making it one year old today. Marking the occasion of Lightroom's first birthday, The Turning Gate is proud to present the release of two new Web module templates, *TTG Shadowbox Gallery* and *TTG XML Auto Index*.

====

Michael J. I. Jackson’s recently released Shadowbox sets new standards for lightbox media viewers. Cross-browser, cross-platform, web standards compliant, fully documented and completely awesome, Shadowbox is a no-brainer for a Lightroom gallery template.


*TTG Shadowbox Gallery* builds upon the TTG Slimbox Gallery foundation, and offers all of the features found in that gallery, including support for PicLens, ratings, color labeling and annotations. It’s also the first gallery to offer out-of-the-box support for the new TTG XML Auto Index template. And for those who like to get under the hood, Shadowbox is bursting with features of its own.


Download TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.4.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Nice work Matthew!

I'm always keen to see an example before I download, so checked out your website for sample galleries.  Here's the direct link in case anyone else wants to see what all the excitement's about: http://theturninggate.net/blog/ttg-shadowbox-gallery


----------



## Halfje-Bruin

Matthew, in the demo the navigation links are placed below the picture. Is it possible to have the same "in picture" navigation as with Slimbox/Lightbox? I couldn't find a quick answer on the Shadowbox website.


----------



## theturninggate

Presently, no. It's something I might be able to hack into it later, but I'm waiting for a 1.' release before I started recoding it too much. At the moment, it's still in beta.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin

Thanks Matthew for your answer. I will just have to wait some more or keep experimenting with the Slimbox gallery.


----------



## theturninggate

Halfje-Bruin,

Maybe worth mentioning that you can navigate using the keyboard. The keyboard keys are also customizable and can be configured in the shadowbox.js file. I have them set up to use N or right-arrow key for Next, P or left-arrow key for Previous, and then C, Q and X will close the shadowbox.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.41 is released.

- Added TTG XML Auto Index input fields for Album Thumbnail and Album URL. These fields are for advanced users, and should be left blank to enable automatic indexing.

- Added controls for Shadowbox options.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin

Thanks Matthew! I won't have access to a computer for the next couple of days but when I'm home again I will take a look at this.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.42 is a minor bug fix for Windows users.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.43 updates Shadowbox to version 1.', adds controls for several options new in 1.', adds a few custom themes for your Shadowbox and a selection of loading graphics to choose from for each theme.


----------



## Juergen

Hi Matt,

please could you remove the comma after this line in the head.html

<handleUnsupported:  'remove'>

It causes a lot of script errors on XP.

Juergen


----------



## Katherine Mann

Matthew, thanks again for your great work.

I put together a little site using  TTG Shadowbox 2.41 here: http://www.jensenmusic.ca/forthebirds/

And then I upgraded to the latest iteration and got errors thusly:

Internet explorer Script error
Line 45
Char 3
Error expected identifier, string or number
Code '
URL agwpg://localhost:1'27/index.html
Continue running scripts? [Yes]

Then upon, deselecting the id plate:

An error has occurred in th script on this page
line: 45
Char: 3
Error: Expected identifier, string or number
Code: '
URL: agwpg://localhost:1'28/index.html

continue &c [yes]

It seems to work nevertheless. 

Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Kiwigeoff

Nice work Katherine, the gallery looks great. Somethings not quite right with it as it seems a bit jumpy and I got a colour shift on the background when first I first clicked a thumbnail to enlarge it. I'm sure Matt will sort it.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.44 heralds additional customization options, onImage Navigation, and should address Juergen's Javascript errors above.

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I've been hacking this thing up some, so please let me know if you run into any further problems with it.


----------



## theturninggate

At long last, vertically centered thumbnails without tables! This is thanks to a clever brainstorm by Sean McCormack.


----------



## Katherine Mann

hmmm, it works invariably on a PC. 

Thanks Kiwi.  The gallery needs to work because it will be linked to our local newspaper and will be the basis for an appeal for funds so that the little guy at the end will survive this year.


----------



## theturninggate

Katherine, are you still having problems with the latest version?


----------



## Katherine Mann

No Matthew, I think that's done it. Whatever it was. 

This is truly an elegant gallery. Thank you so much.


----------



## JCHawaii

Matthew, I downloaded and used 2.43 and now 2.46 but am having the same problem. When in the Web module and I construct my slideshow, when I click on an image, the image just appears on a white background ... no fade no animation nothing ... this doesn't always happen  but often. When I exported it to my website, same problem happens. Not sure what is going on.

www.jcdaquariumdesign.com/Solomons/index.html

Aloha!
Charles


----------



## JCHawaii

Within Lightroom I also get this error message when I open Shadowbox 2.46, I did not get it with the pre 2.' versions
--------------------------

An error has occurred in the script on this page.

Line: 46
Char: 3
Error: Expected identifier, string or number
Code: '
URL: agwpg://localhost:1'29/index.html


Do you want to continue running the script?

YES   NO
--------------------------

Any ideas Matt?

Aloha!
Charles


----------



## JCHawaii

Oh and one more problem ... why do only my panoramas show the word Copywrite? All the others just show my name without Copywrite before it ... odd.


----------



## DonRicklin

Look at the Copyright field in the Metadata pane under Keywords for those images. Do they have the word Copyright?

Don

ps

Please fill in your Signature with System, OS and Gear by way of the User CP.
D


----------



## JCHawaii

DonRicklin said:


> Look at the Copyright field in the Metadata pane under Keywords for those images. Do they have the word Copyright?
> 
> Don
> 
> ps
> 
> Please fill in your Signature with System, OS and Gear by way of the User CP.
> D



Thanks Don, that was the problem with the Copywrite field.

Still waiting for Matt's input on the bigger issue.

Aloha!
Charles


----------



## Juergen

JCHawaii said:


> Still waiting for Matt's input on the bigger issue.



It's not difficult. You must change two lines in the head.html.

In the var options Block put this line to the last position in this block
*handleUnsupported: 'remove'* (without a comma at the end!!!)

In the line that begins with 
*<% if model.nonCSS.onImageNav then %>skin: ....*
set a comma before the *<%else%>*

It should look like this 
... '</div>' }*,*<% else %> <% end %>

After that you have no script errors and the gallery works.

Juergen


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.47*

At long last, TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.47 is unleashed! Likely, I've been looking forward to this release more than anyone else. This is a major update, and includes the following additions and changes, and then some.


 A menu! Five customizable menu items + slideshow + contact.
 Improved support for Piclens, and now supports PicLens Lite. Support for custom logo and MP3 audio using PicLens Lite; logo and audio support will be supported in a future version of the PicLens client.
 Shadowbox: dropped themes, added controls for colors and borders; additional changes.
 Reorganized Web module controls and panels; lots of additions and relocations for ease of use.
 A major overhaul of code, in places both HTML and Lua. Cleaner, leaner, better!
 Bug fixes (and hopefully no new bugs introduced).
I've put a lot of work into this update, have maybe even gone a little nuts under the hood. I think this version is a much, much better product than the last one as a result. However, due to the extent of the changes, there may be newly introduced bugs. I hope this isn't the case, but I'm sure you'll all let me know if anything rears its ugly head.

That said, I hope you like it. Here's a sample gallery. Give it a good work-out, and be sure to play the gallery in slideshow mode to check out the new PicLens features.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate

Lightroom 1.' was released on February 19, 2''7, making it one year old today. Marking the occasion of Lightroom's first birthday, The Turning Gate is proud to present the release of two new Web module templates, *TTG Shadowbox Gallery* and *TTG XML Auto Index*.

====

Michael J. I. Jackson’s recently released Shadowbox sets new standards for lightbox media viewers. Cross-browser, cross-platform, web standards compliant, fully documented and completely awesome, Shadowbox is a no-brainer for a Lightroom gallery template.


*TTG Shadowbox Gallery* builds upon the TTG Slimbox Gallery foundation, and offers all of the features found in that gallery, including support for PicLens, ratings, color labeling and annotations. It’s also the first gallery to offer out-of-the-box support for the new TTG XML Auto Index template. And for those who like to get under the hood, Shadowbox is bursting with features of its own.


Download TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.4.


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.48*

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.48 brings a few afterthoughts to the table only hours after the last update. 

Added option to remove live_update.js from exported galleries, reducing overall page load by 16KB.
Additional code cleanup to marginally improve performance and load times by roughly 4KB.


----------



## Juergen

Hi Matt,
very nice gallery with the new additions.

There is a small error in the live_update.js
In the following lines you have doubled the nonCSS and this is causing script errors on XP.

path == "nonCSS.nonCSS.shadowboxCaptionFontSize"
path == "nonCSS.nonCSS.shadowboxToolbarFontSize"
path == "nonCSS.nonCSS.shadowbox_bodyBorderWidth"

Juergen


----------



## bmikev

ok so
I love shadowbox   and it works perfect on firefox

but when loading the gallery with windows it only loads the image into the browser...  for the life of me I can't find the reason.

http://www.bhphotoworld.net/

and here is a direct link to one of the galleries without URL masking

http://members.rushmore.com/~photoworld/album/nature/caving/

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR WONDERFUL WORK!!!! 
AND FOR THIS WONDERFUL FORUM!!


----------



## theturninggate

Thanks, Juergen. By the time I got to the live_update.js file, I guess I'd already been looking at code too long.  Fixed in version 2.49.

bmikev,
The sample gallery you cite isn't current. Hard to say which version you used, but I can tell it predates 2.45 because the thumbnails aren't vertically centered. Upgrade to the latest version and give it a try. I tested your pre-2.45 gallery in IE7 and Shadowbox failed; testing my 2.48 demo gallery in IE7, no problem. Please let me know whether the new version improves things for you.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## bmikev

I didnt realize I had such an old version 

thanks much

y'all rock!


----------



## Sverre

Hi Matthew!

I having problem downloading your new gallery.  Every time I try to access your web site IE freeze...

Sverre


----------



## theturninggate

Sverre,
Probably because my site still employs a script now known to be sometimes problematic with IE. I just removed it, so hopefully no more problems. Will have to replace it with an alternative later. Try the site again and let me know if you have problems still. You might want to clear your browser cache, though.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.5*

TTG Shadowbox Gallery has been updated to version 2.5 with the following additions:


Width of Collection Description now adjustable.
If unused, Collection Description, Annotations and Ratings code can now be removed from gallery to reduce overall gallery size.
View sample gallery.


----------



## ricardo

Just wanted to say hello to all and a big thanks to the awsome work being accomplished. I will be reviewing some of the new templates. And will have alot to say. Good stuff thou.


----------



## Kiwigeoff

ricardo;1'195 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say hello to all and a big thanks to the awsome work being accomplished. I will be reviewing some of the new templates. And will have alot to say. Good stuff thou.



Welcome to the forum Ricardo, we look forward to your contributions.
You have in your signature LR v1.3, is there some reason you have not upgraded to 1.3.1? The upgrade is free and has many benefits.


----------



## theturninggate

Hi Ricardo,
When you write these reviews, I'd be interested in reading them. Please be sure to share them with us.


----------



## Sverre

I get script errors with last version when I try to update a template.  And nothing happens when I try to apply the saved template to another gallery.  A bug?


----------



## theturninggate

Often, when updating a gallery, you'll need to recreate your templates, especially if the control panels have been changed.


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.52*

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.52 is unleashed! This is a small, but significant update. After getting some helpful help on the Shadowbox support forums, I've corrected the Javascript implementation so that Shadowbox loads first, thumbnails second. This resolves the issue where images would load into a new page if the user clicked a thumbnail before the page completed loading. Now, even if a thumbnail is clicked before the page loads fully, the shadowbox will be launched.

View the Sample Gallery.


----------



## Sverre

Hi Matthew,

Is it possible to replace files in excisting galleries or do I have to regenerate all my galleries?


----------



## theturninggate

Sverre,
It's possible if you like using file managers and text editors. Otherwise, you'll have to regenerate the galleries and upload them again.


----------



## JAG

Hi there,

2.49 is superb! Thanks very much!

One question though, I've created a site at www.narknark.co.uk/underwater and the top of the page shows a white bar above the grey bar where the MV Whirlwind title is. I don't see it within Lightroom though. Am I missing something?

There's also some topside photos aswell 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Kiwigeoff

JAG;1'373 said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> 2.49 is superb! Thanks very much!
> 
> One question though, I've created a site at www.narknark.co.uk/underwater and the top of the page shows a white bar above the grey bar where the MV Whirlwind title is. I don't see it within Lightroom though. Am I missing something?
> 
> There's also some topside photos aswell
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ian



I don't see the line on my mac/safari system, what are you using Ian? Maybe take a moment to fill in your signature in the UserCP, it helps isolating issues and saves time asking questions - thanks. Welcome to the forum too, Matthew is doing a great job alright!!


----------



## DonRicklin

See it in Camino on my Laptop. See attached.

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff

DonRicklin;1'375 said:
			
		

> See it in Camino on my Laptop. See attached.
> 
> Don



Definitely not seeing that on mine Don............ just in case I was blind!!:lol::lol:


----------



## JAG

Kiwigeoff;1'374 said:
			
		

> I don't see the line on my mac/safari system, what are you using Ian? Maybe take a moment to fill in your signature in the UserCP, it helps isolating issues and saves time asking questions - thanks. Welcome to the forum too, Matthew is doing a great job alright!!


Hi Geoff,

Have filled in my signature now, apologies for that. Great forum by the way. Just what I've been looking for :cheesy:


----------



## JAG

DonRicklin;1'375 said:
			
		

> See it in Camino on my Laptop. See attached.
> 
> Don


Ah, I don't see it in IE but do in Firefox.


----------



## theturninggate

Hi JAG,

A few things.

First, you should upgrade to the latest version of the gallery, 2.52. Your galleries are large and take some time to load. In older versions, if a user clicks a thumbnail before the page loads completely, they break out of the gallery and the image is loaded in a new page. From 2.52, the Shadowbox will launch whether the page is finished or not, preventing the user from breaking out of your gallery. It's an important fix, I think.

As for the white line, I can see it in Firefox/Mac. There's nothing there; by that I mean that no page elements are occupying that space. I therefore assume the issue arises due to some spacing issue with one of your header elements.

You've filled "MV Whirlpool" into the collection title field, and left the site title field empty. Try swapping fields, filling your title into the Site Title field and leaving the Collection Title empty. Please let me know whether that works, and I'll try to look into it more if the problem persists.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Katherine Mann

Updated to LR 1.4 this morning and updated to SBG 2.52. 

Runs great! Much faster I think.


----------



## JAG

theturninggate;1'384 said:
			
		

> Hi JAG,
> 
> A few things.
> 
> First, you should upgrade to the latest version of the gallery, 2.52. Your galleries are large and take some time to load. In older versions, if a user clicks a thumbnail before the page loads completely, they break out of the gallery and the image is loaded in a new page. From 2.52, the Shadowbox will launch whether the page is finished or not, preventing the user from breaking out of your gallery. It's an important fix, I think.
> 
> As for the white line, I can see it in Firefox/Mac. There's nothing there; by that I mean that no page elements are occupying that space. I therefore assume the issue arises due to some spacing issue with one of your header elements.
> 
> You've filled "MV Whirlpool" into the collection title field, and left the site title field empty. Try swapping fields, filling your title into the Site Title field and leaving the Collection Title empty. Please let me know whether that works, and I'll try to look into it more if the problem persists.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


Hi Matt,

I've created a new gallery with 2.52 here but still getting the same issues within Firefox, IE is fine. Still loving it though


----------



## theturninggate

Lightroom 1.' was released on February 19, 2''7, making it one year old today. Marking the occasion of Lightroom's first birthday, The Turning Gate is proud to present the release of two new Web module templates, *TTG Shadowbox Gallery* and *TTG XML Auto Index*.

====

Michael J. I. Jackson’s recently released Shadowbox sets new standards for lightbox media viewers. Cross-browser, cross-platform, web standards compliant, fully documented and completely awesome, Shadowbox is a no-brainer for a Lightroom gallery template.


*TTG Shadowbox Gallery* builds upon the TTG Slimbox Gallery foundation, and offers all of the features found in that gallery, including support for PicLens, ratings, color labeling and annotations. It’s also the first gallery to offer out-of-the-box support for the new TTG XML Auto Index template. And for those who like to get under the hood, Shadowbox is bursting with features of its own.


Download TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.4.


----------



## theturninggate

I'm at somewhat of a loss here, JAG. I can't get the bar to occur on my own galleries. Could you save your gallery settings as a preset and send me the file?


----------



## JAG

theturninggate;1'447 said:
			
		

> I'm at somewhat of a loss here, JAG. I can't get the bar to occur on my own galleries. Could you save your gallery settings as a preset and send me the file?


You have mail :cheesy:


----------



## theturninggate

JAG,
Preset received. I found the problem occurs in Firefox when Header Height was set to ', which I had set as a default. Increase the value to 1 or more and the problem disappears.

I've updated the gallery to 2.53, setting the minimum value for this option to 1, rather than ', to prevent this problem in the future. Thank you for bringing the bug to my attention.


----------



## JAG

theturninggate;1'5'3 said:
			
		

> JAG,
> Preset received. I found the problem occurs in Firefox when Header Height was set to ', which I had set as a default. Increase the value to 1 or more and the problem disappears.
> 
> I've updated the gallery to 2.53, setting the minimum value for this option to 1, rather than ', to prevent this problem in the future. Thank you for bringing the bug to my attention.


You sir, are a genius. Thank you very much for taking the time to update so quickly, that is perfect. Shall have to go redo the other one now :cheesy:


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.54*

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.54 adds an optional footer and a bit of a revamp to the Remove Live_Update.js controls, in an attempt to communicate to people what they're actually doing by enabling the feature. The ID plate can now be realigned as well, left, right or center.


----------



## JAG

theturninggate;1'964 said:
			
		

> TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.54 adds an optional footer and a bit of a revamp to the Remove Live_Update.js controls, in an attempt to communicate to people what they're actually doing by enabling the feature. The ID plate can now be realigned as well, left, right or center.


Hi Matt,

Could you possibly point me in the direction to find out what the Remove Live_Update.js is and does as I don't have a clue regarding javascript.

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## theturninggate

I've dedicated a thorough write up to the feature here. Feedback is appreciated. Please let me know if you still have unanswered questions, and I'll try to update the document as necessary.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Denis Pagé

theturninggate;1'969 said:
			
		

> I've dedicated a thorough write up to the feature here. Feedback is appreciated. Please let me know if you still have unanswered questions, and I'll try to update the document as necessary.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


Feedback: I have read it earlier this morning. It was so clearly written!
I now very well understand what this thread is all about which was not the case before. Very enlightening!


----------



## Nic

*Click to close*

Hi Matt,

First of all I would like to thank you for a great job! Your gallery is the best I've come a across. I just got one small question:

I my old gallery I could click on the opened image to close it (instead of around it like in your gallery, the transparent area). I've gotten really used to this and would like to use it in Shadowbox. Could you guide me to implement this? I've tried looking through the html- and js-files but with no luck. I'm no newbie in javascripts so I'm sure you can guide me...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theturninggate

You could use Shadowbox's 'skin' option to overlay a div over the image, the same way that I do for the onImage Navigation buttons. Set the div to width and height 1''%, as well as a hyperlink inside it that Closes the window. Use the same hyperlink as the close button. I reckon that should do it.


----------



## Nic

theturninggate;1167' said:
			
		

> You could use Shadowbox's 'skin' option to overlay a div over the image, the same way that I do for the onImage Navigation buttons. Set the div to width and height 1''%, as well as a hyperlink inside it that Closes the window. Use the same hyperlink as the close button. I reckon that should do it.


 

But that way users wont be able to right click on the image and save it, right? Because they will be clicking on the overlaying div and not the image.
Can't I just add 'onClick=...close();' to the image? I can't find where to put it though.


----------



## theturninggate

Yes, that would mean users could no longer right-click the image to save.

I'm not entirely sure of this, but I believe Shadowbox inserts the image into <div id="shadowbox_body_inner"></div> via Javascript instructions, meaning that there is no <img> tag in the skin to be edited or wrapped. I don't know of any way to do it other than employing a stretched hyperlink overlaid on the image.


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.56*

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.56 is now available.

This update includes support for Cell Numbering, like the LR HTML gallery.

It also includes an option to disable the right-click menu. If enabled, the page uses Javascript to prevent the menu from opening. I find this addition questionable, but have had a lot of requests for it, so here you go. The script I'm employing here doesn't seem to interfere with gallery functionality, but I haven't fully tested it in all browsers. Enable this option at your own risk.


----------



## theturninggate

*TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.6*

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.6 and TTG Slimbox Gallery 2.6 are now available. These versions integrate the Form-to-Email features of TTG Selection Gallery, allowing users to create a selection gallery simply by enabling a checkbox.

With selection gallery features now an inherent part of these two galleries, TTG Selection Gallery is discontinued as a standalone template.

To download the updated templates, visit the links above. For information on setting up a selection gallery, see the selection gallery documentation.


----------



## Hawkcode

*Title not showing*

Hi,

This is a fantastic site. Thanks for all the work.

I've tried this in both the Shadow Box and Slim 2.6 and get same results.

I can't get the Title to show at all. 

I have Title, Caption and Annotation checked.

The Annotation Caption shows fine. If I change that to show the title it shows fine.

When I click on a Pic, Only the Caption shows. And if the Caption is: 

36" X 24" - Sold 

only the 36 shows. In the Annotation it shows up fine.
These are Pictures of my Step Daughter's Paintings and some of them have the demensions.

I have previewed in a Browser and in LR but have not uploaded yet.

Any Ideas???

TIA

Rich


----------



## theturninggate

Rich,  The Title is used to fill in the alt tag in the HTML, 
	
	




		Code:
	

<img src="file.jpg" border="'" alt="" />

, like that. If you hover over a thumbnail, the title should show in a tooltip.  For the other problem, Slimbox and Shadowbox choke on quotation marks. Make it 36 X 24 and it will work.  Cheers, Matt


----------



## Hawkcode

Matt,

I don't know what the image was in you post, it didn't come through.




			
				theturninggate;12'56 said:
			
		

> The Title is used to fill in the alt tag in the HTML,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , like that.



Could you repost?

Also the Slide show, When previewing the gallery locally, I pressed the slide show and just got a blank window, and hitting any button had no effect.

Thanks again.

Rich


----------



## theturninggate

There was no image. I was just citing example code. Sorry. I'll edit the post and make it right again.


----------



## Hawkcode

Just had another thought. Can one embed HTML in the Title, Caption, Annotation sections.

Like:

(Title)
(Caption)


Thanks

Rich


----------



## Hawkcode

Matt,

What I really want it the Title and the Caption to show when the image is large. Is there a way to do that?

Could I Embed a 
 so it would look like this:

Title
Caption

When viewing the large image.

Thanks


----------



## edgley

Hi, Just downloaded and started to play with.
Is there a way to auto split the images onto multiple pages please?

Thanks,
s.


----------



## theturninggate

@Hawkcode: Yes, you can do that, but there's a trick to it. See my tutorial.

@edgley: Nope. My galleries tend to avoid multi-page indexes. You could break your images into groups, though, and produce multiple indexes.


----------



## PhotoCin

Hi there, I'm new and bit lost.  Can anyone point me in the right direction - I'm trying to use TTG Shadowbox gallery, but I am not up to speed with the more technical parts of installation.  This gallery supports Piclens, but I do not know how/what to input in the appropriate fields.  Is there a tutorial any where that a noob like me could use?

Also - I'm not sure where I should have posted this...  sorry if this is out of place.

Thanks!


----------



## theturninggate

Hi PhotoCin,

I made the gallery and would be happy to help you out.

PicLens is set to go by default. You don't need to input anything to get that working.

I haven't done a tutorial for the gallery, but if you have specific questions, let me know.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## BobH

theturninggate said:


> PicLens is set to go by default. You don't need to input anything to get that working.
> 
> I haven't done a tutorial for the gallery, but if you have specific questions, let me know.


 

Well, I'm not PhotoCin, but I've got questions. (Just like the old Radio Shack slogan. "You've got questions. We've got... batteries!")

You say PicLens is set to go by default. I have 3 galleries set up with this template (and more to come, it's very nice.)

Only one of the three seems to work with the 3D version of piclens. 

This gallery works with the 3D version:
http://www.bobharbison.com/vintage/index.html

These two will show the slideshow via piclens, but they don't have the little arrow on the image that lets you launch the 3D viewer option.

http://www.bobharbison.com/mlec-'4'8/gallery1/index.html

http://www.bobharbison.com/concerts/index.html

My intent was to set all 3 up the same way. Apparently I didn't, as only one of them has the Piclens arrow button that shows up when you hover on the image. What did I do wrong?


(Which brings up a related question, is there a way to copy and paste web gallery settings in Lightroom? i.e. Copy all the settings from a gallery you already set up?)


----------



## theturninggate

Lightroom 1.' was released on February 19, 2''7, making it one year old today. Marking the occasion of Lightroom's first birthday, The Turning Gate is proud to present the release of two new Web module templates, *TTG Shadowbox Gallery* and *TTG XML Auto Index*.

====

Michael J. I. Jackson’s recently released Shadowbox sets new standards for lightbox media viewers. Cross-browser, cross-platform, web standards compliant, fully documented and completely awesome, Shadowbox is a no-brainer for a Lightroom gallery template.


*TTG Shadowbox Gallery* builds upon the TTG Slimbox Gallery foundation, and offers all of the features found in that gallery, including support for PicLens, ratings, color labeling and annotations. It’s also the first gallery to offer out-of-the-box support for the new TTG XML Auto Index template. And for those who like to get under the hood, Shadowbox is bursting with features of its own.


Download TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.4.


----------



## BobH

Just to test it out, I created a couple more test galleries, like this one
http://www.bobharbison.com/Bassicsax2/index.html

It's set up with all the default options, and works fine. 

The 3D option shows up as expected in that one. So, apparently I've found a way to mess it up in the other two galleries. Any idea what setting I disturbed that broke it?


----------



## theturninggate

@BobH,

You can setup one gallery, then in the left panel, under Templates, click the Add button to save your settings as a preset. You can then apply that preset to other sets of photos.

As for the PicLens issue, it's not clear to me why those two galleries aren't working as intended. The RSS files and Javascript looks to be hooked up properly, and the files are in place. I'd say to begin again from the default settings, since you say those work for you, then try to narrow it down, panel by panel. Setup the Site Info pane options, save a preset, export a gallery and check it out. Then try the Color Palette settings, repeat, etc. If you can find the problem, please let me know.


----------



## BobH

theturninggate said:


> I'd say to begin again from the default settings, since you say those work for you, then try to narrow it down, panel by panel. Setup the Site Info pane options, save a preset, export a gallery and check it out. Then try the Color Palette settings, repeat, etc. If you can find the problem, please let me know.




Did all that and more. Even deleted the entire directory from my server and started from scratch. Nothing worked. Put the same gallery in a different directory and it worked fine. Gave up and went on to other things.

Came back to the gallery today and now it works. What happened and why is a total mystery to me. Maybe something to do with the RSS feed, caching on that end, who knows? In any case, I've got no solid answers.


----------



## theturninggate

Bizarre, but I'm glad it's working for you now.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Nicolas Gee

*Non-square thumbnail frame?*

Hello, and first many many kudos for all that great work!


I'd like to use the Shadowbox gallery for some panoramas, and so I have a little feature request : could it be possible to have the frame containing the thumbnails not square, but squeezed to the selected thumbnail size?

Practical example : as my images have a big aspect ratio, I select thumnails 4''px wide by 1''px high. 
So, I'd like to have them fitted in a 43'x13'px frame, rather than floating in a middle of a 43'x43' one! (thumbs up for the vertical center trick though :cheesy: ).

I found a way to do that by fiddling in the gallery.css frame.height field, and then adjusting the margin-top in the index.html file... But it would be sooooo nice to have an automated way to do that!

 Many thanks again and keep up the good work!


----------



## theturninggate

Hi Nicolas,

Off the top of my head, I think it could be done, but would require more fiddling with the template than I'm comfortable with right now. I'm afraid it might break the vertical centering, among other things. Hacking the ouput CSS file is probably the easiest thing to do, truth be told. At that point, things are fixed in place. Editing the template is touchier, as I have to try to consider all the different things people might set it up to do ...


----------



## Nicolas Gee

OK, no problem for me!


----------



## Sean McCormack

It that the vertical centre trick I think it is Matthew?


----------



## Nicolas Gee

*Just a try...*

Well, fiddling in the galleryinfo.lrweb file, I first found the line 


		Code:
	

 ["appearance.frame.height"] = function()
                               return string.format( "%dpx", math.floor( nonCSS.thumbWidth + ( ( nonCSS.galleryThumbBorder + nonCSS.galleryThumbPadding ) * 2 ) + nonCSS.frameWidth - nonCSS.framePaddingTop ) )
                       end,

where nonCSS.thumbWidth could be replaced by nonCSS.thumbHeight to have it differentiated.

Ditto in         
	
	




		Code:
	

["nonCSS.frameHeight"] = function() return string.format( "%d", math.floor( nonCSS.thumbWidth + ( ( nonCSS.galleryThumbBorder + nonCSS.galleryThumbPadding ) * 2 ) + nonCSS.frameWidth ) ) end,


It seems to work OK : vertical centering remains fine on FireFox2.'.

It may break the "ie6hack" string which also uses the thumbWidth, but I can't verify it, and can't upload the gallery to my website for the moment (no ftp access at work, do you believe it?).

Could it be worth a try?


----------



## theturninggate

It is, Sean!


----------



## Nicolas Gee

A quick'n'dirt try of the aforementioned sorcerer's apprentice fiddling can be crash-tested at 
http://nikojorj.free.fr/TmpPanos/
if anyone feels the need...
Seems OK for me with FF2, FF3 and IE6.


----------



## ajt

*Image Captions/Titles with "&" break PicLens*

I think I've found a small bug in this wonderful web template - if you have an ampersand (&) in the title or caption for an image, this generates an invalid photos.rss - so piclens breaks.

Easily fixed by the user - remove the & from the title/caption, but I thought I'd flag it up just in case it's bugging anyone else.


----------



## theturninggate

Not really a bug in the template, but yes, it's a problem. Ampersand is used as a special character in many coding languages, PHP, Javascript and XML among them. When the template runs up against an ampersand, it tries to execute a code function and fails. It's not really a bug, because you're supposed to avoid directly typing ampersands in any kind of web document, unless you mean it to be code. Even in straight HTML, you're supposed to use the character entity & to display an ampersand, rather than just typing it directly.

So, it's not a bug; it's the web. 

What is unfortunate, though, is that Lightroom won't recognize & as an ampersand when you enter it into fields. But that would be a Lightroom bug/shortcoming rather than anything to do with the template.

For the record, ampersands will break Shadowbox, Slimbox, PicLens, my auto indexing scripts and probably lots of other things. Avoid them.


----------



## kbird

*Caption fontsizes in TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.6*

Hello.

I've downloaded the shadowbox gallery 2.6 today and am really impressed with it.

However, I'm having a problem changing the caption font size. I've tried all the font size settings that I can lay my hands on and had no success. I've tried searching this thread but unless I've missed something it isn't there as an issue.

Usually with these things they are staring me in the face but I've looked for things staring me in the face and seen nothing.

If somebody would point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it as I'm running out of ideas.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## theturninggate

There's a slider for Caption Font Size located in the Color Palette, with the Shadowbox options.


----------



## drkildare

Hi I'm a new member and was wondering if keywords applied in lightroom are visible to google as meta-tags?


----------



## kbird

Thank you Matthew. Yep, staring me in the face it was! So sorry for wasting your time. Thanks for putting me straight though. Very pleasing gallery. Thanks again.

Ken


----------



## RipIt

drkildare said:


> Hi I'm a new member and was wondering if keywords applied in lightroom are visible to google as meta-tags?



No, that would be alt tags that are used to find images on google search engine.


----------



## popmonkey

*shadowbox 2.0*

greetings,

first off, thanks for the outstanding templates for LR.

are you working on or planning on releasing a version of the template that supports shadowbox 2.'?

some bug reports for TTG Shadowbox 2.6

i find that when i turn off the shadowbox animation (which frankly starts to annoy me after a few clicks) completely, going to the next image causes a never ending load.

also, the navigation controls are not effected by the choice of navigation color.

I've confirmed these in FF3 and Safari 3 on OS X 1'.5.4

here's a gallery which exibits these problems: http://photo.popmonkey.com/testy/


----------



## theturninggate

Yes, I will be upgrading the Shadowbox gallery to version 2.' when 2.' becomes official; presently, it's a release candidate. And I'm aware of the nav color issue. It's already fixed in my development build.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## popmonkey

theturninggate said:


> Yes, I will be upgrading the Shadowbox gallery to version 2.' when 2.' becomes official; presently, it's a release candidate. And I'm aware of the nav color issue. It's already fixed in my development build.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.



i can't believe you already had a chance to reply to this.  thanks!  :shock: 

what about the animation issue?  that is actually my biggest annoyance as i want to make my site as static as possible but i love the layout setup of shadowbox.


----------



## theturninggate

That I'm not sure about. I'll have to look into it. With any luck, it just won't be an issue in 2.'.


----------



## Malle777

Hey

Just dled this Shadowbox plugin and it seems to work great.
I just have a question.. Is it possible to save my settings in one gallery and apply them
on another bunch of pix?

Regards
Malle


----------



## theturninggate

yes. Use the Templates pane on the left, click "Add" to create a new preset.


----------



## hughrooney

Hi,

I've set up a site using TTG Shadowbox, LR pages and Album index and I am very pleased with the result. Many thanks for these great LR galleries.

I have one format problem. It's with the album index when using IE6. The album index is set up for two columns but shows as one on IE6, all other browsers that I've tried seem OK. Is there a simple answer to this ?

The gallery page is at http://www.fotoart8.com/f8-index/index.php

Many thanks for any help.

regards

Hugh Rooney


----------



## theturninggate

Lightroom 1.' was released on February 19, 2''7, making it one year old today. Marking the occasion of Lightroom's first birthday, The Turning Gate is proud to present the release of two new Web module templates, *TTG Shadowbox Gallery* and *TTG XML Auto Index*.

====

Michael J. I. Jackson’s recently released Shadowbox sets new standards for lightbox media viewers. Cross-browser, cross-platform, web standards compliant, fully documented and completely awesome, Shadowbox is a no-brainer for a Lightroom gallery template.


*TTG Shadowbox Gallery* builds upon the TTG Slimbox Gallery foundation, and offers all of the features found in that gallery, including support for PicLens, ratings, color labeling and annotations. It’s also the first gallery to offer out-of-the-box support for the new TTG XML Auto Index template. And for those who like to get under the hood, Shadowbox is bursting with features of its own.


Download TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.4.


----------



## theturninggate

Open the index.html file and locate this at the top:



		Code:
	

     <!--[if lt IE 7.]>
        <script defer type="text/javascript" src="resources/js/pngfix.js"></script>
        <style type="text/css">
            .lightboxgallery { width: 89'px !important; }
        </style>
    <![endif]-->


The width value will vary according to your gallery configuration. Anyway, increase that value gradually until you have the desired number of columns in IE6. The gallery should have corrected for this on its own, but I think it only works for three columns or more ...


----------



## hughrooney

I changed to 4 columns and it now works fine. Many Thanks.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.7 is now available. This update requires Adobe Lightroom 2.' and contains the following changes:

Upgraded to Shadowbox 2.' and Mootools 1.2.
Shadowbox GUI now supports 29 languages.
Implemented BoxOver hovers on thumbnails, color labels and selection checkboxes.
Automatically reads Color Labels and Color Label Sets from the Library module.
Revamped the selection gallery.
Added optional thumbnail ID plates.
Added Output Sharpening.
Ratings are out in favor of the improved color label support.
There are a few other changes. Because Shadowbox 2.' is quite different from 1.', skins are out until further notice and I've axed a few options that are either no longer relevant or no longer options.

This is probably the biggest update the gallery has seen since 2.'. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Juergen

Hi Matt,

is there a known issue with the preview of the shadowbox. The thumbnail site is ok, but when I open an image, I get a blank page with the image in Lightroom.
This happens on Windows with IE7. :roll:

Juergen


----------



## theturninggate

Not a known issue. Shadowbox is Javascript driven and should work within the preview. Does the error occur all the time, or only when the gallery is still being created? If the gallery is fully rendered, does the error still occur?

Does the error occur with the gallery's default settings, or only with a specific configuration?

And, because you specifically mentioned the preview, do exported galleries function as intended?


----------



## Juergen

theturninggate;1923' said:
			
		

> Not a known issue. Shadowbox is Javascript driven and should work within the preview. Does the error occur all the time, or only when the gallery is still being created? If the gallery is fully rendered, does the error still occur?



It happens all the time. I looked at the new version only with a few images for testing.



> Does the error occur with the gallery's default settings, or only with a specific configuration?


It's with the default settings or anything else. Nothing special.
The older versions were all ok, never had a problem with them.



> And, because you specifically mentioned the preview, do exported galleries function as intended?


Exported galleries work fine in firefox and with the IETab Addon, but not on IE directly. I get a script blocking message. I must look, if I can change anything in the security settings.


Juergen


----------



## theturninggate

Peculiar. I'm guessing the Lua parts are okay, and that the problem may have something to do with the script implementation. Whether it's an issue with Shadowbox 2.', Mootools 1.2 or my script initialization, I'm unsure. I'd also like to dig through the LR2 SDK when I have some time and figure out exactly what's changed in the Web module so that I can bring the galleries fully up to spec, but I haven't had a chance to do that yet, either ...

In most ways, the end result from versions 2.6 and 2.7 are basically the same. For the time being, I'd suggest running 2.6 and check out future updates as I can get them out. You might change the gallery ID for 2.6 so you can have them installed simultaneously, unless you've already done that (knowing you, you probably already have).


----------



## Juergen

Hi Matt,
I thanks for your reply.
After more testing, I found a serious problem with my IE7 installation. I cannot access the security settings and a reinstall fails.

But 2.6 works just fine with the same settings and the same IE7, so I think, there is something broken in the new code or javascript.
It's not that important at the moment. Just wanted to give a feedback that there might be a problem with the new version.

Enjoy your new part of life back in the states.

Juergen


----------



## Juergen

I managed it to get a proper installation of IE7, but the shadowbox does not appear after that.

All security settings are set to allow scripts. So I'm almost sure, there is something wrong with the new versions of the javascript files.

Juergen


----------



## RobOK

This may be applicable to all the web gallery plugins...

Is there a way to replicate the "longest side" feature of export?  In other words I want to set longest side to 8'' for my gallery, so I set both height and width to 8'' but that did not work.

Any ideas?


----------



## theturninggate

Setting height and width to 8'' should do it. Why do you say it didn't work?


----------



## RobOK

theturninggate said:


> Setting height and width to 8'' should do it. Why do you say it didn't work?



Sorry, my bad, it did work. My eyes were playing tricks with me with respect to how tall a portrait shot was.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.8 is now available. No new features in this release; some UI adjustments and I updated the galleryInfo.lrweb syntax to LR 2.' Lua syntax. This is much more economic; I've managed to shave more than 5'' lines of code from the file. I don't know whether this will have any effect on the stability issues some Windows users are having since 2.7; hopefully this won't introduce any additional issues. Things are running fine here on my Mac, so ...


----------



## diamantephoto

*Saving space and time with multiple galleries*

I am using this plugin with the same settings for multiple galleries on my site. I was wondering if there is an easy way to relocate the resources to one central directory instead of having a copy in each gallery's directory.

For example can I just change the code in index.html to point to the new location of the files to load, or will that break something internally with the way the js loads? Sorry if this has been asked before and thanks in advance!
-Dave


----------



## Juergen

It seems to be ok, only shadowbox preview doesn't work.
The same behaviour like version 2.7.

Preview in IE7 is without problems like before.

Juergen


----------



## diamantephoto

*mootools*

I played around with mootools today and trimmed down the 6'k+ file to just over 3'k and it didn.t seem to break anything on my galleries of just jpgs.

The mootools site is at MooTools - MooTools 1.2 Core BuilderI forget what exactly I disabled/enabled but I suggest playing around with it if you're looking to trim down the load times on your galleries.

Tried to do the same with shadowbox but wound up with a larger file, so I let that be 
hth


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.81 is now available. I've added a toggle for Mootools that allows Mootools to be disabled and Shadowbox to be run in standalone mode. I'm hoping this will alleviate the problems for Windows users since 2.7. Mootools is still best turned on for selection galleries (not required, but they look nicer). Mootools is disabled by default.

Somewhere, I saw a list of require Mootools components for Shadowbox to run. I'll try to find it later, after I get Internet service hooked up in my new apartment and get the gallery's Mootools package shrunken (I just arrived in Turners Falls a few days ago and have been checking email via my phone; today, I found a Wifi cafe, so I'm making the gallery update).


----------



## theturninggate

Just a quick request for Windows users: If you could please let me know yes or no whether the gallery works with Mootools disabled. If that is indeed the responsible script, then I need also to get it out of the Client Response Gallery.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Juergen

Hi Matt,

unfortunately it is the same like before with the new 2.81.
Last weekend I set up my new PC and so I think there must be all Ok on it because I installed from scratch.
I have no idea, what's going wrong. I always get a blank page with the image and no shadowbox in Lightroom preview.
Maybe anything in the new Version 2 shadowbox script?

Juergen


----------



## theturninggate

So you have the problem on one PC, but not the other? Are they running different versions of IE?


----------



## Juergen

theturninggate;2'537 said:
			
		

> So you have the problem on one PC, but not the other? Are they running different versions of IE?



No, it's on both. My old PC with XP SP2, IE7 and all Updates and my new one with the same configuration.

Version 2.6 is the last version, where it works for me.

Juergen


----------



## kbird

*Shadowbox download problem*

Hi

I'm trying to download Shadowbox Gallery and for some reason the zip is decompressing so that there is no lrwebengine, just a folder with the package contents.

Thinking that it must be me making a mistake I tried with another type of gallery and there was no problem, the lrwebengine was there ready to move into the webgalleries folder.

Can anybody point out where I'm going wrong?

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Ju_

Hi Matthew,

Thank you very much indeed for your incredible work, it is a truly beautiful gallery!

I would love to use it for my portfolio website and just have one question: It seems the maximum size of a picture (when enlarged in the shadowbox window) is 15''x15'' pixels. Would it be possible at all to increase that size to full HD (ideally 192'x12'') or larger?  
I am more of an artist than a coder but if there is anything I could try I would happily do so  

Thanks again I really appreciate you sharing those galleries and your active support on the forums!
Julia


----------



## jmdr

Hi, I'm having the same problem it sounds like Juergen is having--everything works fine, except for the image shows up in the top left corner on a white page (and without any nav or captions) when previewing in LR. Version 2.6 worked perfectly (in LR 2.', winXP), and I just upgraded to gallery v2.81.  Thanks for all your hard work on this, Jonathan


----------



## theturninggate

I've released version 2.82, fixing a bug that affected the color controls in the header. Still not sure what's causing the Windows problems since 2.7, though. :(


----------



## theturninggate

Lightroom 1.' was released on February 19, 2''7, making it one year old today. Marking the occasion of Lightroom's first birthday, The Turning Gate is proud to present the release of two new Web module templates, *TTG Shadowbox Gallery* and *TTG XML Auto Index*.

====

Michael J. I. Jackson’s recently released Shadowbox sets new standards for lightbox media viewers. Cross-browser, cross-platform, web standards compliant, fully documented and completely awesome, Shadowbox is a no-brainer for a Lightroom gallery template.


*TTG Shadowbox Gallery* builds upon the TTG Slimbox Gallery foundation, and offers all of the features found in that gallery, including support for PicLens, ratings, color labeling and annotations. It’s also the first gallery to offer out-of-the-box support for the new TTG XML Auto Index template. And for those who like to get under the hood, Shadowbox is bursting with features of its own.


Download TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.4.


----------



## Nic

After I installed the latest version (2.82) I ran into some problems. Some settings done in Lightroom is not being used by Lightbox. For example changing the 'Animation Sequence' or 'Display Counter' in Lightroom have no affect in the final gallery.

After taking a quick look at the code I found that the array $options is not being declared (at least not like in version 2.7') so $options["animSequence"] and $options["displayNav"] are never set.

Any idea? 

Thanks for a fantastic gallery!


----------



## jmdr

Is it possible to have two versions of TTG Shadowbox available simultaneously in LR? I have a template (LR preset) for v2.6 that I like that doesn't seem to transfer well to v2.8 but I would love to take advantage of some of the new features for a new site that I'm working on.  Thanks again,


----------



## theturninggate

@Nic:
All of the options work when you have the "Use Mootools Javascript Library" box enabled. They don't work otherwise. This is an oversight on my part; I forgot to call the options array when not using Mootools. Will try to remedy that in the next update, and will try to make that happen quickly.

@jmdr:
Yes! You'll need to crack open the template and edit the galleryInfo.lrweb file. On line 23, edit the _id_ value so that it is unique. Maybe just add the version number to the end of it. When two templates share the same id, only one will appear in LR. When the two ids are different, however, you'll have both.


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.83 is now available. This release addresses the issue of options not being initialized properly when deploying Shadowbox in standalone mode, cited by Nic above.


----------



## dougc

*Requesting help with Captions*

I have been using Lightroom for a bit more than a year and have recently upgraded to LR 2.  I use LR in conjunction with Microsoft Expression Web to generate my website that I use primarily for sharing my photographs with family and friends.  I have been using one of the Flash gallery templates in LR and have felt too constrained by its limited capabilty.  Thus I was delighted to find TTG Shadowbox Gallery and have installed it and am developing a new photo album template with it.

I am having two issues that I hope can be resolved by members of this forum:

(1) When I go live with the album and activate PicLens Lite, the slide show works well except that in addition to the Caption appearing above the photo, the Caption is overwritten on the left side with the URL of my photo album.  Does anyone have a clue as to why this is happening and how I can correct it?

(2) I am verbose (you have already noticed that), and I like to include longer Captions in order to tell more of a story behind my photos.  If my Caption is longer than the width of the photo, only the first line shows and the rest is hidden on subsequent lines behind the photo.  I have so far worked around this by increasing the title height in the gallery.css file, but I am hoping a cleaner solution exists.

Here's a gallery that exhibits the first issue:
http://collinsnet.us/photo_gallery/'8-'8-au'6-melbourne/index.html

Thanks for reading!


----------



## theturninggate

TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.84 is now available. New in this version:
 Updated FormToEmail.php.
 Updated PicLens/Cooliris support (including PicLens Lite).
 Limited image IDs to a single line to eliminate layout issues resulting from over-long content.
You are encouraged to check out the new demo gallery to see the new PicLens Lite in action. Click "Start Slideshow" in the menu to make it go.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theymademedoit

Hi Matt, 
Last night I purchased Shadowbox and the Auto index, however I am unable to get anywhere with it as whenever I open lightroom and select it the app freezes/crashes.
It starts to load the images very slowly and then it gets about 83% and wont budge….it totally freezes.
I have Lightroom 2.1 XP SP2 (2gig Ram).
Cant think of anything I am doing wrong!
This is what I have dragged into the Web Galleries folder …..http://s484.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=LightroomScreengrab.jpg
Note that this is how I dragged it in…..I didn't just drag in the folder – 'TTGShadowboxGallery.lrwebengine'
Is that the problem?
Regards,
Al


----------



## theturninggate

I've started a Troubleshooting section on my site. See here.


----------



## carlmuck

*I've run into a problem with Shadowbox today*

Just downloaded Shadowbox and if I try and "Upload" to my hosting provider the images get uploaded fine, but then Lightroom throws an error "An error occurred sending the file : an unknown error occurred" the little status bar shows "Building Web Photo Gallery."

If I "Export..." the gallery then ftp to the site everything works. Just wondering where I would find what the error is, and then how to fix it. 

carl.


----------



## Brad Snyder

Carl, the are some well known deficiencies in Lr's FTP client. Looks like you found one.
If the stand-alone FTP works, I'd leave well enough alone, and move on.

Maybe Matthew will have some more specific advice.

BTW, Welcome to the Forums.


----------



## carlmuck

Yes, I'll keep working in two steps. I'm just the sort that wants stuff to work as advertised...

carl.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Carl, it does work for most sites, but if there's anything finicky about the FTP protocol from the host, it tends to time out quickly and give an error. 
Personally I'd prefer it be more robust too. Fortunately, my FTP program (Transmit on mac) can create droplets, so I just drag and drop client galleries as needed.


----------



## carlmuck

*If I could get some better*

error messages (or better yet logs) out of the LR client, then I'd know where the issue is.

My hosting service (serverlogistics) is small but good, so if I knew what to tweak, I could probably get some assistance.

carl.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Carl,
In case you've missed it:

http://lightroom-news.com/2''9/'1/'5/enabling-ftp-logging-in-lightroom/


----------



## Thomas

*Embedding into another webpage*

Is it possible to embed the thumbnails into another webpage.

I need to embedd the thumbnails into another web page which will 
obviously alter it's appearance but I still need the shadow box to cover the 
width of the screen,(I have already looked into frames and iframes and 
this inst my solution)

If someone could be so kind and tell me the necessary means to achieve this..:shock:

 Tom


----------



## Sean McCormack

You could edit the index.html page to match your page, just keep the gallery related code intact.


----------



## theturninggate

I just had this conversation with someone the other day. It's here.


----------



## txrpls

*PicLens Problem*

I download and Installed the TTG Shadowbox Gallery and all seems to work well untill I enabled the the PicLens Lite option. The Gallery works fine, but when I pick the Start Slideshow I end up on the default Cooliris Gallery. Any help would be appreciated.

http://www.proseals.com/images/Moab/index.html

Forget it. I re-did everything and now it is working.


----------



## txrpls

Ok I give up! I added another gallery and I'm back to the same problem again. I end up at the root page for Cooliris. Any ideas? http://www.proseals.com/images/Zoo/


----------



## theturninggate

The page is password protected. I can't see it.


----------



## Wako Niko

Hey Matt, I finally got the Shadowbox plugin but I have an annoying issue with it. I have a slow connection and it takes 1' seconds to load all thumbnails, and in the meantime the javascript doesn't start, because it seems to only start after all thumbs are loaded. Which means that if I click a thumbnail before the javascript starts, I don't get the shadowbox at all and it opens in a normal browser window. Isn't there a way to prevent that? How about starting the JS right away? Or an option to block the page with some loading message while it's loading? If you have a fast connection you can reproduce that by loading your gallery with 1''+ images.

Thanks.


----------



## theturninggate

The Javascript does load first, or starts immediately and loads simultaneously with your images. It may be that your browser prioritizes things on its own. Speaking of which, we still don't know what browser, platform or Lightroom version you use, because you still haven't filled in your signature.


----------



## Wako Niko

Sorry I haven't posted since I changed my sig. I use Firefox 3. Are you using window.onload or when the dom is done loading. Haven't had time to check the source on that.


----------



## theturninggate

Firefox 3 has no bearing on LR, though. LR/Win uses whatever version of IE you have installed to render it's previews. Thanks for adding it to your signature, though.

This is how it gets loaded:

	<script type="text/javascript">
		Shadowbox.loadSkin('classic', 'resources/skin');
		Shadowbox.loadLanguage('en', 'resources/lang');
		Shadowbox.loadPlayer(['img'], 'resources/player');

		window.onload = function() { 

		var options = {
			animate:  true,
			animSequence:  'sync',
			displayNav:  true,
			overlayColor:  '#''''''',
			overlayOpacity:  '.85,
			continuous:  false,
			displayCounter:  true,
			counterType: 'default',
			viewportPadding:  2',
			handleOversize:  'resize',
			enableKeys: true,
			handleUnsupported:  'remove'

		};

		Shadowbox.init(options);		

		};

	</script>


----------



## Wako Niko

That Firefox has no link with LR I know, but I think you're confusing my issue on this topic about Shadowbox with my other issue I posted on the topic about SimpleViewer (yes in this case IE might play a part in the Flash preview reloading constantly).

Anyway, from the source you posted I see what the issue is. You initialize Shadowbox in a window.onload() event which in most browsers (FF and IE included) gets activated after ALL elements are loaded including the images. Thus it doesn't work on images that are already loaded because the others are still loading. There are ways to fire an event as soon as the DOM is ready. It can be tricky to do it yourself but fortunately the very very excellent jQuery has got it all figured in a cross-browser fashion and all you have to do is include jQuery in your distribution and use the function "$(document).ready()" to initialize Shadowbox. Other similar libraries may provide a similar function.

I hope I make sense, here are some articles on the subject:
http://www.mjijackson.com/shadowbox/doc/usage.html ("Initialization paragraph")
http://dean.edwards.name/weblog/2''5/'9/busted/
http://www.javascriptkit.com/dhtmltutors/domready.shtml

http://docs.jquery.com/Events/ready#fn <<< (best way)


----------



## theturninggate

Lightroom 1.' was released on February 19, 2''7, making it one year old today. Marking the occasion of Lightroom's first birthday, The Turning Gate is proud to present the release of two new Web module templates, *TTG Shadowbox Gallery* and *TTG XML Auto Index*.

====

Michael J. I. Jackson’s recently released Shadowbox sets new standards for lightbox media viewers. Cross-browser, cross-platform, web standards compliant, fully documented and completely awesome, Shadowbox is a no-brainer for a Lightroom gallery template.


*TTG Shadowbox Gallery* builds upon the TTG Slimbox Gallery foundation, and offers all of the features found in that gallery, including support for PicLens, ratings, color labeling and annotations. It’s also the first gallery to offer out-of-the-box support for the new TTG XML Auto Index template. And for those who like to get under the hood, Shadowbox is bursting with features of its own.


Download TTG Shadowbox Gallery 2.4.


----------



## theturninggate

Javascript is my weak point in all of this.

I'm needing to use this with Mootools because of other dependencies on the library. If you know a better way to handling the initialization in Mootools, I'd love to hear it. Mootools documentation leaves much to be desired.

As it stands now, there are two methods of loading Shadowbox.

1) With Mootools:

    <% if model.nonCSS.enableMootools then %>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="resources/js/mootools.js"></script>

    <script type="text/javascript" src="resources/js/shadowbox-mootools.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="resources/js/shadowbox.js"></script>

    <link rel='stylesheet' href='resources/skin/<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxSkin %>/skin.css' type='text/css' />
    <script type='text/javascript' src='resources/skin/<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxSkin %>/skin.js'></script>
    <script type='text/javascript' src='resources/player/shadowbox-img.js'></script>
    <script type='text/javascript' src='resources/lang/shadowbox-<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxLanguage %>.js'></script> 

    <script type="text/javascript">
        window.addEvent('domready', function() {

        var options = {
            animate:  <%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxAnimate %>,
            animSequence:  '<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxAnimSequence %>',
            displayNav:  <%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxDisplayNav %>,
            overlayColor:  '<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxOverlayWebColor %>',
            overlayOpacity:  '.<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxOverlayOpacity %>,
            continuous:  <%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxContinuous %>,
            displayCounter:  <%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxDisplayCounter %>,
            counterType: '<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxCounterType %>',
            viewportPadding:  <%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxViewportPadding %>,
            handleOversize:  '<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxHandleOversize %>',
            enableKeys: <%= model.nonCSS.enableKeys %>,
            handleUnsupported:  'remove'

        };

        Shadowbox.init(options);

        });
    </script>


2) Shadowbox as a standalone script:

    <script type="text/javascript" src="resources/js/shadowbox-base.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="resources/js/shadowbox.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript">
        Shadowbox.loadSkin('<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxSkin %>', 'resources/skin');
        Shadowbox.loadLanguage('<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxLanguage %>', 'resources/lang');
        Shadowbox.loadPlayer(['img'], 'resources/player');

        window.onload = function() { 

        var options = {
            animate:  <%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxAnimate %>,
            animSequence:  '<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxAnimSequence %>',
            displayNav:  <%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxDisplayNav %>,
            overlayColor:  '<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxOverlayWebColor %>',
            overlayOpacity:  '.<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxOverlayOpacity %>,
            continuous:  <%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxContinuous %>,
            displayCounter:  <%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxDisplayCounter %>,
            counterType: '<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxCounterType %>',
            viewportPadding:  <%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxViewportPadding %>,
            handleOversize:  '<%= model.nonCSS.shadowboxHandleOversize %>',
            enableKeys: <%= model.nonCSS.enableKeys %>,
            handleUnsupported:  'remove'

        };

        Shadowbox.init(options);        

        };

    </script>


Do either of these initialize in the preferable way?


----------



## Wako Niko

Yes, I've noticed after posting my message that it's possible to activate Mootools to handle the Javascript. This is just as good as jQuery in this case, so you're all good. After activating Mootools, I see a noticeable improvement and I can see the Shadowbox right away, even before all thumbnails are loaded. Only issue is that the shadowbox is empty until all thumbnails behind are done loading, but at least there is a form of loading message. I don't think there's anything you can do on your side about that.


----------



## macbee

*Limiting the number of images per page*

HI,

1 have bought the TTG shadowbox plugin for LR2 WIndows and it works great with small number of images.. BUT i have an example where i need to publish 28' images and i thought to break them up into 14 pags with 2' images each.. BUT HOW DO I DO THAT with TTG Shadowbax 2.86!

Thanx


----------



## theturninggate

The gallery doesn't support pagination. You'll have to create separate galleries and index them using TTG XML Auto Index.


----------



## Colbyb25

I would like to know how can I disable right clicking in Shadowbox. I saw a tutorial on how to do it in slimbox, but haven't found anything for Shadowbox.


----------



## Colbyb25

*Title and Caption Layout...*

I was also curious to know if there is an easy way to have both the title and caption fields displayed under the shadowbox once an image is clicked. As of right now, my only option is to go back through the html code after lightroom has created the page and manually ad the title. I want it to look like this

PHOTO

"title"
"caption"

So I have to go in by hand and put in 
 breaks after adding the title so it jumps to the next line. Any ideas?


----------



## theturninggate

Hi Colby,

There is no way to setup the captions in that format from within the Web module. It could feasibly be done by creating a new skin for Shadowbox, though. I've already included a "Captions down" skin with the gallery.

Matt


----------



## Tim8

*How to add additional skins?*

Hello,

Could someone let me know the procedure from adding new skins to my Lightroom Shaddowbox. I am using the latest version of lightroom on a mac.

I have created a new skin folder and contents and placed it in;
..........lrwebengine/resources/skin

When I open lightroom and, in the shaddowbox gallery section, click on 'skins' my new skin is not included in the dropdown box.

Thanks


----------



## theturninggate

That requires architectural changes to the gallery Lua files. Probably easier to edit the HTML post-export to include your custom skin. If you wanted it in Lightroom, I would need to add it to the release.


----------



## Tim8

OK, thanks.
All I want to do is change is the colour of the shaddowbox navigation and loading images so that I can have a white background, without them disappearing, as they are also white.

Cheers


----------



## theturninggate

The PSD file for the icons is included in the gallery resources. You can change the color of the icons and then save over the white ones.


----------



## theturninggate

Hello MrMoodle,

First of all, iframes are BAD.

A better approach would be to break your code for the parent page into pieces, in separate files, and to import them into the auto index file using PHP include statements. You can probably do this simply by editing the header.html and footer.html files that already exist in the gallery output. These files are already imported into the PHP page using include statements.

Anything you want to go above the index portion of the page should go into header.html, while anything you want to go below it should go into footer.html.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## relicpro

Thanks for your help Matt.  It worked like a charm


----------

